# Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert :(



## TilaTequila (3. April 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich habe mir jetzt zum 3 Mal die Roccat Maus gekauft..die Erste wurde mir auf ner Lan-Party geklaut..danach die hab ich leider kaputt gemacht :p 
Naja aufjedenfall hab ich mir gestern eine neue gekauft&die macht nur Probleme.
Sie springt&zittert..macht sich selbststaendig.
Auf dem Desktop geht es noch einigermaßen..aber im Spiel ( Css,Cod..selbst bei Lfd wo das zielen langsam ist..sie springt einfach nach rechts&ueberspringt viele pixel..Headshots verteilen ist unmoeglich geworden.
Hatte vorher alles von Roccat runtergeschmissen..trotzdem klappts nich.
Ich bin schon kurz davor Windows neu zu machen.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Polling Rate..hab ich auch ausprobiert..im prinzip das ganze menü von roccat..alles hat nix gebracht..mit meiner ersten maus hatte ich das auch..aber irgendwie hinbekommen..nur weiss nich mehr wie.

Lg


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

Naja, wenn du zuvor nie das Problem hattest mit gleichem Mausmodell, einfach zurücksenden (Hast es ja erst gestern gekauft). Kann gut an der Maus selbst liegen...


----------



## TilaTequila (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

Das hatte Ich ja damals mit meiner ersten Maus auch..hab das irgendwie damals hinbekommen...weiss aber nicht mehr wie  
Spielen kann ich mit der Maus im Moment garnicht mehr..Alle denken ich haette nen falsch eingestellten Aimbot..sogar voteban bekommen 
Lg


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

vielleicht hast du ja Parkinson
oder nen Treiber der nicht drauf sein sollte^^


----------



## Combi (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

hast du die tcu eingestellt?
pollingrate ist uninteressant,das ist nur die abtastungsrate pro sekunde.
du musst die tcu-abtastung kalibrieren..dabei wird der untergrund,das mauspad 
mit dem sensor abgetastet und der laser stellt sich so ein.

wenn das nicht hilft,lade den aktuellen treiber runter und flash die firmware auf der maus.
hatte das mit meiner xtd auch.
der support von roccat ist ein traum....
der mitarbeiter half mir stundenlang bei einem problem (was mein pc schuld war,nicht die maus^^),
bis es gelöst war.
schreib roccat an,wenn das nicht hilft,die finden die lösung.
sollte wirklich nix klappen,wird der mitarbeiter dir dann spätestens sagen,du sollst sie einschicken.
montag schickst du weg und spätestens donnerstag hast du ne nagelneue maus in der post,der hammer!
darum bleibe ich auch bei roccat,top mäuse,gutes handling,super einstellmöglichkeiten,1a support,top qualität (sogar ne xtd ovp als reserve,falls ma was is).

wie gesagt,tcu einstellen,evtl firmware flashen,ansonsten support,die helfen....


----------



## TilaTequila (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

@ Combi :
Tcu hab ich auch ausprobiert gehabt...on/off..bringt nichts..andere mauspads versucht..den support hab ich schon angeschrieben..mal abwarten  

Ich bin auf der Maus auch eingespielt&eig. immer super zufrieden gewesen..

@Bot mit Ping.

Denkst du es wuerde helfen Windows neuzumachen? Dadurch wird ja alles geloescht? 

Vielen Dank erstmal fuer eure Antworten


----------



## Spookryder (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

welches Model hast du Dir denn geholt die Optische oder die Laservariante ?
Und welche hattest vorher gehabt , die haben soviel ich in Erinnerung habe unterschiedliche abtastraten.
Weiß aber nicht ob das was damit zu tun haben könnte 
Versuch mal die Roccat Maus treiber/software zu deinstallieren und dann neu zu installieren, evtl sind da noch irgendwelche einstellungen vom alten Maus Profil vorhanden.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

wenn du wirklich Parkinson hast, hilft Windows neu zu installieren nicht wirklich was.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Roccat Kone Pure Maus springt&zittert   Hilfe*

tcu musst du Kalibrieren, nicht an oder ausschalten!
dann geht es wieder.
Passiert manchmal auf einer bestimmten fläche, wo es neu kalibriert werden muss, oder wenn windows mal abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## TilaTequila (3. April 2015)

@meik 
Natuerlich hab ich Tcu angemacht&kalibriert..so bloede bin ich nich 
Hab sie auch ohne kalibrieren an/aus gemacht.
Mein Windows ist nicht abgeschmiert..laeuft alles super&verschiedene Oberflaechen habe Ich auch ausprobiert.

@Spookryder  
 Habe die Laservarienate..wie immer..
&ich hab es bestimmt schon 20 mal deinstalliert&neuinstalliert..auf jede moegliche Weise...bringt alles nichts


----------



## Berky (3. April 2015)

Ich hab mit der Laservariante schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, jedes kleinste Häärchen von Kleiderfasern/Katzen hat den Zeiger zum zittern gebracht. Schau mal genau nach ob nicht doch irgendwas in der Öffnung verfangen hat. Mit der optischen Kone Pure hab ich trotz Häärchen Ansammlung keine Probleme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. April 2015)

versuch mal deine Maus an einem anderen System. Wenns da auch ist kann man zumindest ein Software Problem ausschließen.


----------



## TilaTequila (3. April 2015)

Haha..unglaublich xD
Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen&vorallem das die dann noch funktioniert 

Ja hab derzeit nur meinen Pc  da  
Kann es nicht an nem anderen pc testen..muss ich ma schauen..denk mal das ich heut windows neumache..trotzdem danke


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. April 2015)

mit nem einigermaßen schnellen Internet sicher die einfachste Methode


----------



## TilaTequila (3. April 2015)

Konnte die Maus jetzt an einem anderen Pc testen&tatsache..Da macht die genauso die Gleiche ******** 
Also werd ich morgen frueh direkt losgehen&umtauschen...hoffe nur das nich alle maeuse nen schlag weghaben.

Danke euch allen fuer die Antworten&schoene Ostern  
Lg


----------



## TilaTequila (4. April 2015)

Also die Maus war tatsaechlich total im Arsch xD
Hab heute eine neue geholt&die funktioniert einwandfrei *puuh* 

Also danke euch allen nochmal


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2015)

TilaTequila schrieb:


> Also die Maus war tatsaechlich total im Arsch xD
> Hab heute eine neue geholt&die funktioniert einwandfrei *puuh*
> 
> Also danke euch allen nochmal



Viel Glück und Spaß mit der neuen Maus 

Es kann immer mal vorkommen, dass man etwas defektes bekommt...


----------



## lord_mogul (20. April 2015)

Ansonsten, falls wieder Probleme auftreten:

TCU kalibrieren
geeignete Unterlage nehmen
Treiber & Firmware updaten

Und dann habe ich noch nen ganz speziellen Trick gegen das Problem mit Haaren, Fusseln etc. am Sensor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weg mit dem Aufkleber!


----------

